# I'm back to reality! Uhh... I think...



## Leigh (Oct 20, 2011)

I've felt like this for a few weeks now. I'm not feeling as many of the symptoms of DP/DR as I used to - I do still have obsessive thoughts though - but I'm not sure if I'm back to reality. I've had DP for so long now that I've completely forgotten what it's like to feel normal.

I'm really hoping that someone who has recovered can give me an idea on what it's like when you recover and how you know that you've definitely recovered.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Leigh said:


> I've felt like this for a few weeks now. I'm not feeling as many of the symptoms of DP/DR as I used to - I do still have obsessive thoughts though - but I'm not sure if I'm back to reality. I've had DP for so long now that I've completely forgotten what it's like to feel normal.
> 
> I'm really hoping that someone who has recovered can give me an idea on what it's like when you recover and how you know that you've definitely recovered.


The word on the recovery street is that you'll "just know" that you are back.


----------



## macy (Nov 8, 2011)

what you describe is the road to recovery.. you start to just dont care anymore.. other thoughts become more and more important.. one day you will realise that you havent thought about dp/dr for a long time.. and continue to do so.. soon problems like relationships, jobs etc. will bother you.. even tho i bet you said something like that wont happen again while having this condition.. am i right







?.. 
i wish you good luck and a happy life!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Just remember, recovery doesn't just happen alla t once, it can come and go several times first


----------

